# Reading your story I'm sad..I think the golden boy



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Stay around here. Your english is fine. The people here are very nice and will make you feel better.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Golden. So glad you have come to be with others here, who have sadly felt the pain you have right now, and understand. Hopefully, we can be here to help you through this. Welcome to the forum, your English is fine.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. One year is way too young. I know how hard it is.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. And don't worry about not speaking English all that great. Here we all have one language--love of our goldens.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your golden boy.

It is a very hard thing and I cry. We all understand since we have all lost some too.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. From what I'm understanding is that you lost him and he hasn't been returned? If so, you must be so worried for him. I hope he is returned to you soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear you have lost your golden boy,is there any chance you may have him returned, it sounds like he was taken or lost. Hope he is home with you soon.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

我用英汉翻译。遗憾得知你失去金童。一年非常年轻。了解悲伤。你是如何失去金童？

I use english to chinese translator. Sorry to hear you lose golden boy. One year very young. Understand sadness. How did you lose golden boy?


----------

